# need 2 trucks asap in arlington heights 9/30/08 cash paid!!!



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i have 2 trucks down and need 2 trucks in arlington heights please call me if you can help call anytime 773-577-1866 cash paid that night thanks brian


----------



## jml416 (Nov 1, 2008)

i can help, if you still need a truck call me 815-276-3115 can work anytime. jason


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

jml416;655290 said:


> i can help, if you still need a truck call me 815-276-3115 can work anytime. jason


you should prob call the # listed if ya wanna help him out... If I had 2 trucks down I'd be busting my ass fixing rather than sitting on here...


----------



## jml416 (Nov 1, 2008)

dirtmandan2;655317 said:


> you should prob call the # listed if ya wanna help him out... If I had 2 trucks down I'd be busting my ass fixing rather than sitting on here...


thanks captian obvious, i plan to call him sunday but im not calling him at 10:30 at night not knowing if he has kids, i do and i wouldnt want somebody calling me that late.


----------



## trackmaster (Feb 3, 2007)

check your pm's Thanks


----------

